# New England Snow Depths



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to see the universe is righting itself and there is finally more snow in Northern New England than Southern NE. I like pink :razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## KingM (Feb 9, 2011)

The cool thing about that map though, is how deep the purple extends. Even into RI and most of CT, the snow can be measured in feet.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate that color scheme, tough to tell certain depths apar from others.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 9, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I hate that color scheme, tough to tell certain depths apar from others.



I'll take accuracy over a better color ramp anyday. The screenshot is kind of grainy and the divisions look better on the actual webpage.


----------

